# Retirement Community with Younger Partner



## Betty&Jeremy (Nov 14, 2018)

I am approaching 70 and thinking about buying in a retirement community, my live in boyfriend is much younger. What are the typical rules for those with younger family member who want their loved ones with them full time in these communities? I am in a position to buy my own home, so I am more so talking about a single family home community.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

Depends how much younger. Here in senior communities, as long as One of the couples is over 55, that's usually all that it takes!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2018)

I would check the rules with each community that you are considering.

I doubt that they would have a problem with a spouse but I know of one case where a mother had to go before the community board of directors to get permission for her adult son to move in with her.  The permission was eventually granted on the grounds that he would be a caregiver and could only remain as long as she lived in the home.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2018)

I would think money talks...


----------



## jujube (Nov 14, 2018)

There are different kind of "retirement communities".  Some are "nobody under a certain age", some are "as long as one resident is a certain age" and a few are the kind who allow a certain percentage of underage families to live there.


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you for all your replies, going to go try looking around this weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2018)

You didn't ask about this, but since I've been in a seniors only community for 10 years, here's some advice:  At your ages, make sure that whatever community you choose has plenty of social activities. You,
and especially your boyfriend, don't want to spend your time sitting around listening to 90-year-olds talking about their ailments.

I love the community I am in, because of all the activities and compatible friends. That's a big part of quality of life for seniors.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2018)

Sunny said:


> You didn't ask about this, but since I've been in a seniors only community for 10 years, here's some advice:  At your ages, make sure that whatever community you choose has plenty of social activities. I love the community I am in, because of all the activities and compatible friends. That's a big part of quality of life for seniors.



*I agree. A few months after my brother died, my sister in law moved to an over 55 mobile home park.  She loves the activities.  They have a community center there, where on every holiday they have pot luck dinners. Especially nice for folks who do not have friends or family near by.  There is a kitchen in the community center and a patio outside with a grill and picnic tables.  *


----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Nov 29, 2018)

Sunny said:


> You didn't ask about this, but since I've been in a seniors only community for 10 years, here's some advice:  At your ages, make sure that whatever community you choose has plenty of social activities. You,
> and especially your boyfriend, don't want to spend your time sitting around listening to 90-year-olds talking about their ailments.
> 
> I love the community I am in, because of all the activities and compatible friends. That's a big part of quality of life for seniors.



He actually enjoys being with seniors and while do activities together, he is also fine being around older people and helping out as needed, he passion for seniors and that I agreed to date someone so much younger. He actually suggested we start finding a retirement community, he is totally into making sure my needs are taken care of.


----------

